
Tesla hires MacBook Air designer for senior engineering role - 127001brewer
http://arstechnica.com/cars/2017/01/telsa-hires-macbook-air-designer-for-senior-engineering-role/
======
127001brewer
Are these moves due to the "scaling back" of the rumored Apple automotive
efforts?

